# Best Wee Wee Pads?



## james376 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I am a dog owner/lover, I currently have 1 poodle/bichon male (max), and 1 goldendoodle (will), they are both under 18 mos old and I have been training them with wee wee pads, and positive reinforcement (no yelling, no hitting, no using the cage as punishment). I go through a case about every three weeks and I am always looking for that better deal. After searching countless pet supply stores (20 pads for $10.00?!?!?) I gave up and went to ebay and other web stores...best price I have found on a case of 300 so far is $32.00 from savoymedicalsupplies.com - does anyone know of any other deals??
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

The best wee wee pads are the grass in your back yard and the best part , it's free 

Are your dogs permanently housebound ? I have always wondered why people 'train' their dogs to go to the bathroom in the house .

Nice spamming on your first post by the way


----------



## james376 (Jul 6, 2009)

During training, when I let them out back, they would rip through my wife's garden and I did not want to hear about how much work she had to do, repot plants, ruined flowers, etc. Hence the wee wee pad training, and is it considered spam to try and find the best deal possible?? If I helped someone else save money then I think no!


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

james376 said:


> During training, when I let them out back, they would rip through my wife's garden and I did not want to hear about how much work she had to do, repot plants, ruined flowers, etc. Hence the wee wee pad training,


Am I reading this right??? So your wife says it isn't okay to ruin the flower beds, but it is okay to pee in her house!!!!
Your dogs are WAY too old to be using pads! Actually I hate the pads in the first place. Instead of setting them free in the back yard, train them to go in one spot in your yard! I still don't understand why people think it is oksy for their dog to go in the house pad or papers! In my house going inside isn't even an option! 

Get rid of the pads and train them to go outside where dogs are supposed to go!


----------



## james376 (Jul 6, 2009)

They are good about going only on the pads...I spread them out in the laundry room and they know to go there, have not had any problems so far and alternatively, every time they are let out back unsupervised - they get into a flowerbed or my wife's vegetable garden and cause a ruckus. So as far as I am concerned it is the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

james376 said:


> They are good about going only on the pads...I spread them out in the laundry room and they know to go there, have not had any problems so far and alternatively, every time they are let out back unsupervised - they get into a flowerbed or my wife's vegetable garden and cause a ruckus. So as far as I am concerned it is the lesser of the two evils.


****shaking head in disbeliefe****

Then don't let them out unsupervised! period!

I also don't want mine in my garden or flower beads so the one's I don't want my dog in I put up a moveable cfhain link fence!

I am sorry but People that allow their dogs to go inside pads or papers are only asking for more trouble down the road! I honestly can say that I am just shocked by this reasoning!


----------



## ina1032 (Jul 4, 2009)

I sure as heck would RATHER my dogs USE their puppy pads before using the carpet. 

Sometimes you just have to do whatever is compatible with your schedule.
I work weird hours, so instead of crating my two Poms, I've got them confined to an area with pee pads while I'm gone...their bladders are just far too small to be able to hold it for 8-12 hours at a time. And it's difficult to get THEM on a pee schedule when my own schedule fluctuates.

PetSmart has a deal right now where you get 250 pads for $34...that's the best one I could find. I may consider going online if there's a better deal out there.


----------



## james376 (Jul 6, 2009)

ina1032 said:


> I sure as heck would RATHER my dogs USE their puppy pads before using the carpet.
> 
> Sometimes you just have to do whatever is compatible with your schedule.


Thank you, I felt like I was made out to have been doing something drastically wrong... best price I have found so far has been on ebay - 300 for 32.00


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

james376 said:


> Thank you, I felt like I was made out to have been doing something drastically wrong... best price I have found so far has been on ebay - 300 for 32.00


I'm not bashing you here I am genuinely curious.


How long do you plan on using puppy pads, at what age (if ever) do you plan to train the dogs to go potty outside, and at that time, if it comes, do you plan to teach the dogs not to go in the garden?

lol sorry for the run on sentence.


----------



## james376 (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, the main problem here is time... lately I have none, between 2 jobs and mounting deadlines from my main job - it seems like even my weekends are not my own. My wife and I are expecting twins in Jan. so hopefully I can get some time off and possibly then?!? Honestly I have no Idea


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

james376 said:


> Honestly, the main problem here is time... lately I have none, between 2 jobs and mounting deadlines from my main job - it seems like even my weekends are not my own. My wife and I are expecting twins in Jan. so hopefully I can get some time off and possibly then?!? Honestly I have no Idea


well you deffinetly don't want them using pads in the house when those twins start crawling around!


----------



## BedazzledLV (Dec 9, 2009)

I started my JRT boy on puppy pads and it was a nightmare once he learned they made fun play toys, and would not use them after 1 use. My savior were the cheap medium size Petco dog litter pans($12), and Purina's Yesterday's News cat litter($8-15). For the price of 1 months worth of doggy wee pads...you could get 2 litter pans, a large bag of this litter and be set for the next month. I really love that it does not get smelly eather, and is completely non-toxic in case of injestion. Plus it has a different texture on the paws than carpet or hard floors so you dog doesn't feel its ok to go anyplace else.
For the transition, i would use your remaining few pads in the dog litter box so they get used to steping in to go....then switch to litter and there should be no problems. a piece of paper towel with their urine, or a piece of poop left in the litter box for first use is also recomended to help them know that this is the potty.

But SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH CHEAPER its REDICULOUS! Since switching to litter, I'm still on my first bag, which cost $8 total!!!!
http://www.petco.com/product/110111/PETCO-Contour-Dog-Litter-Pan.aspx
http://www.petco.com/product/3050/P...er-Based-Cat-Litter.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

PS I heard from a friend that ordered the wee wee pad bulk things said they were very thin and not very absorbent. And she has a small chihuahua.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Um this might sound stupid BUT have you considered putting some chicken wire or 24" ornamental fencing around the gardens so that the dogs can be out unsupervised and not destroy them? I also agree that after your twins ae born that you WILL not want dogs tracking pee all over the house let alone Peeing in the house. Time needed to train a dog to stay out of the gardens is minimal. Any time my dogs have run of the whole yard and not just their fenced part... if they even so much as sniff my flower beds they're told "outta there" and chased away. They NEVER even look at the beds now and that only took a couple days of consistant reminding them.

Lastly with them both being male what are you going to do if they ever decide to start (if they don't alredy) lifting their leg to pee?? Pads will be moot at that point.


----------



## T Bumpkins & Co. (Feb 11, 2010)

Just seeing this now and wanted to make a comment. If you are spending a lot of money on disposable wee wee pads consider trying our washable pee pads. Check it out for a different option and with our pads you can choose your own cotton cloth fabric to match your home.

http://www.doggiepeepads.com


----------



## hungover (Jul 9, 2008)

You can buy decorating dust sheets that are paper/material on one side and plastic on the other. Then cut them to size.

They are the same as most of the wee pads but work out about 60% cheaper- depending on the supplier.

The downside is having to cut them. Not a biggie


----------

